# Any using or tried this sight?



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

BSA® 30 mm Red Dot Scope with
Bow Mount

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=54165

Super-fast, accurate, lighted sighting for the twang crowd... choose 30 mm or 42 mm! From BSA,® each has a universal aluminum mount to fit any bow, and an 11-position adjustable illuminated Red Dot sight for varied conditions.

Order yours ONLINE now for dead-on accuracy!

Check out the specs, then draw on this bullseye bargain:
Red Dot has 11 brightness settings, for visibility from dawn to noon to dusk. Aluminum mount will fit any bow (and can also mount other BSA® Red Dot scopes, even larger objectives)
5 M.O.A. dot, appearing as 5" @ 100 yds., 2 1/2" @ 50 yds. and so on 
1X view. 68' F.O.V. @ 100 yds.
Scope is 3 3/4" long and 1 1/2" diam. Scope and Mount weigh just 8 ozs. overall 
Matte Shadow Black finish
This is the bowhunter's edge for success...and this volume buy deal for you puts it in a nicely affordable range. Order ONLINE for yours now!

Rob


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

sounds illegal you can not have anything to do with a battery on your bow. Light must be gathered from natural conditions.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

:withstupid:


----------



## bish (Jul 13, 2007)

In NY state, you can use this red dot sight. It can not have a projection dot (lazer), but theses are legal. I will,probably get a Mantis Pendulum as I like the single pin for hunting.
Rob


----------

